# Going To Rv Show



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

Going to what's descibed as the largest Indoor RV Show in the West today. Glad its inside it's rained here for almost a month straight.







Hoping to purchase a Outback 25RSS







. But still havan't made final descion between it and it's competition


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have fun shopping!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

At least you'll be able to find any leaks!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy the shopping. RV show...That is when we bought ours







Price was right







and never looked back









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck and please stop by again with the new 25 RS-S


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Competition?!









Mark


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Competition? Oh, you must be talking about the other wanna bee's that you are going to see at the show. I can't imagine anyone seriously looking at an Outback that would decide to buy something else.


----------



## trailblazer (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't go to Tacoma RV. The 25RS-S model was sold: to us.








As of Tuesday we are happy Outbackers!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wondering when you might announce it. Welcome to Outbackers officially!

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome Trailblazer!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats Trailblazer. We liked the 25RSS so much, we bought one, too.

My son and I are going to the RV show in Boston on Monday. Not buying or trading up or anything like that. Just looking, maybe drooling a little.

Steve


----------

